# A Memorial Weekend Wedding(picture heavy)



## camz (May 29, 2012)

Some highlights from this weekend's wedding.  Wanted to give the some teasers before their honeymoon so I was able to edit a few .

1









2







3








4







5







6








7








8






9






10







11







12







13






14






15






16







17






18







19.






20






21






22






23






24








25







26


----------



## Steve5D (May 29, 2012)

I don't really know the first thing about shooting weddings (I've shot one; lucked out and got it right), but I'd be happy as Hell if those were of _my _wedding. You did a _damn _fine job.

The only thing that bugs me is in #2, one of the gaps in the wood is growing straight out of his melon.

Other than that, I really like this set...


----------



## katerolla (May 29, 2012)

very nice, i like


----------



## camerateur (May 29, 2012)

stunning!
looks like a lot of great lighting!
I would kill for expertise in that department, or even the equipment to learn 
you did a sensational job!


----------



## Kerbouchard (May 29, 2012)

The reception stuff is great.  For the pre-wedding shots, I would say several are very overexposed, but the expressions you captured just about make up for it.

About the only real critique I have is the fake blur.  For instance, #4 was a great shot...not sure why you decided to blur out half her body.


----------



## ghache (May 29, 2012)

really nice wedding shots.


----------



## Robin Usagani (May 29, 2012)

Kerbouchard said:


> About the only real critique I have is the fake blur.  For instance, #4 was a great shot...not sure why you decided to blur out half her body.





google :tilt and shift, free lensing, or lens baby


----------



## tirediron (May 29, 2012)

Schwettylens said:


> Kerbouchard said:
> 
> 
> > About the only real critique I have is the fake blur. For instance, #4 was a great shot...not sure why you decided to blur out half her body.
> ...


I'm pretty sure that wasn't captured with a T/S!


----------



## tirediron (May 29, 2012)

As mentioned, great expressions, and a solid set, EXCEPT for the blown highlights in some of the first ones.


----------



## Robin Usagani (May 29, 2012)

what made you so sure?


tirediron said:


> I'm pretty sure that wasn't captured with a T/S!


----------



## manny212 (May 29, 2012)

Love the shoe shot !! Nice set brothèr.


----------



## DiskoJoe (May 29, 2012)

Good stuff. The reception shots were really nice.


----------



## tirediron (May 29, 2012)

Schwettylens said:


> what made you so sure?
> 
> 
> tirediron said:
> ...


Follow the plane(s) of focus in the image; it would be very difficult to create that with a T/S lens.


----------



## camz (May 29, 2012)

Actually it was a TS-E ...The Canon 45mm 2.8 TS-E.  We just got the lens and must say I love it so much that I must've featured more TS-E shots in this post.  

TS-E used in shots 4, 15, 17, 18 and 20.  For #4 it's a horizontal POF that goes across their faces including the veil.  I don't think I used a vertical POF on this set.

Regarding the blown highlights, thanks so much guys.  It was a quick edit teaser before the couple went to their honemoon and I must say I agree that some are blow out - final product delivery will be 8 weeks from now and I appreciate you guys pointing that out.  My partner usually usually performs QC on the set before delivery and she hasn't yet on this particular one.

Love the critiques guys...keep em coming!!


----------



## Robin Usagani (May 29, 2012)

See.. sometimes schwetty the fauxtographer knows a thing or two.  .


----------



## rub (May 29, 2012)

Oh Cameron, I literally gasped when I saw 4!!!!  Its kind of like pure magic. <3  Great set.


----------



## camz (May 29, 2012)

Schwettylens said:


> See.. *sometimes* schwetty the fauxtographer knows a thing or two.  .



I guess one in a million counts too eh?


----------



## camz (May 29, 2012)

rub said:


> Oh Cameron, I literally gasped when I saw 4!!!!  Its kind of like pure magic. <3  Great set.



Kristal thanks!  These were the same day edits played in the reception and I had a photographer come out and help so just for this...super fast this guy.  Usually takes me about 45 minutes...he did it in less then 20.


----------



## tirediron (May 29, 2012)

camz said:


> ...TS-E used in shots 4, 15, 17, 18 and 20. For #4 it's a horizontal POF that goes across their faces including the veil. I don't think I used a vertical POF on this set...


Wow... Okay; I'm still having trouble following the plane of focus; I see a horizontal plane that runs on a line from his shoulder, through her neck, but the veil is causing me fits.  The sharply focused portion of the veil (that little loop with its apex agains the white vertical stripe between the door and the black column with the circles) is that on the camera side of the OOF part of the veil or the door side?



Schwettylens said:


> See.. sometimes schwetty the fauxtographer knows a thing or two. .


Robin, I stand corrected; my apologies (but I'm going to place the blame squarely on the 14" whoknowshowmanyyearold Acer POS monitor I have here at work!  )


----------



## tirediron (May 29, 2012)

camz said:


> Schwettylens said:
> 
> 
> > See.. *sometimes* schwetty the fauxtographer knows a thing or two. .
> ...


Ouch!


----------



## ReganP (May 29, 2012)

I really like these, not just the fact that the shots are of nice quality, but the angles and details you chose to focus on. The Converse and argyle socks one is great and I like the one of all of the groomsmen and bridesmaids, it really captures the feel of the style they chose I think. Although I do agree that the shots with the blur on the bottom half aren't really doing it for me.


----------



## camz (May 29, 2012)

tirediron said:


> camz said:
> 
> 
> > ...TS-E used in shots 4, 15, 17, 18 and 20. For #4 it's a horizontal POF that goes across their faces including the veil. I don't think I used a vertical POF on this set...
> ...



I think what makes it a blunder is because the shot is slightly tilted and that portion is actually within the horizontal POF.  That wind was crazy and blowing her veil everywhere but the shutter was fast enough that it wouldn't matter.  I think that would be the best explanation.


----------



## tirediron (May 29, 2012)

camz said:


> I think what makes it a blunder is because the shot is slightly tilted and that portion is actually within the horizontal POF.  That wind was crazy and blowing her veil everywhere but the shutter was fast enough that it wouldn't matter.  I think that would be the best explanation.


Fooled the heck outta me!


----------



## Robin Usagani (May 29, 2012)

tirediron said:


> camz said:
> 
> 
> > I think what makes it a blunder is because the shot is slightly tilted and that portion is actually within the horizontal POF.  That wind was crazy and blowing her veil everywhere but the shutter was fast enough that it wouldn't matter.  I think that would be the best explanation.
> ...



Didn't fool me.  There is no way Camz would do a faux blur.  If he did.. I will fly to CA and smack him.


hahahahahahahahahah


----------



## RichardsTPF (May 30, 2012)

Beautiful set. I like your #25 because you light up every person's face in this image, especially the boy in the middle. How did you setup strobes? Looks like you have three strobes on camera right, left and the one in the back. So you finish the setup before the event start?


----------



## camz (May 31, 2012)

RichardsTPF said:


> Beautiful set. I like your #25 because you light up every person's face in this image, especially the boy in the middle. *How did you setup strobes? Looks like you have three strobes on camera right, left and the one in the back. *



Yup there's three flashes.  Two for key and then one on a lightstick as the main being held by one of the guys(or the wifey).  I use to have four key lights, one on each corner of the dance floor but figured I can just move the two that I have around...easier!



RichardsTPF said:


> So you finish the setup before the event start?



Yup only takes a few minutes to setup.  Light stand, pocker wizard, flash, channel selection, then test.  

I like that shot too.  If I remember I'll post the whole series here when I'm done as we got alot of solid images for this wedding. Had alot of shooting time with the couple.

Thanks for the comments!


----------

